# 8 week old pup growling and snarling



## thecains2012 (Jan 30, 2013)

We just got a beautiful golden pup two weeks ago named Maggie. She is so precious. She is full of energy and very nippy (which we expected).

Lately, I have noticed her develop a behavior that I am not thrilled with and was just hoping I could get some insight on what to do.

When Maggie finds something fun outside that can potentially be dangerous (ant hills, mushrooms, mysterious bugs) I pick her up to get her away from them quickly. When I pick her up she rears her head back, growls at me, and wrinkles her mouth to show her teeth. She has even snapped at us a few times. Is this normal behavior? What should I do? We tell her 'no bite' but we're still working on that one. We're working on 'drop it' and 'leave it' so we can eliminate the need to pick her up all together but when she finds something she wants, there is no getting it away from her with a command. 

How should I handle this situation? I just want to make sure that we have a sweet puppy who grows up to be a kind, gentle adult dog. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Do you take her out on a leash. If not I most definatley would start. Then you can remove her from the situation without having to pick her up. I'm sure more people will have more suggestions, but that is where I would start myself!!!!


----------



## thecains2012 (Jan 30, 2013)

We take her out on a leash when she goes out to potty but when she plays with the neighbor's dogs, I usually take her off the leash so she can run around with them. This is usually when the problem arises.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

This is an idea that just popped into my mind.

You can also steer her away from those items with positive reinforcement by having a treat and going to her and putting it in front of her nose and have her follow you away from the problem area. 

Or as Mayve has suggested to have her on a leash to prevent the problem all together. Does she do this in the house too with her food or toys if you wanted to pick them up from her?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

ah...what about trading her for a treat or toy when she gets into things????


----------



## thecains2012 (Jan 30, 2013)

We will definitely try the treat idea! She never growls or snarls when I take her food while she's eating and she growls when she's playing with her toys but it's not a serious growl. I can open up her mouth when she's locked on to a toy and she just let's it happen. 

The only time this ever happens is when we pick her up while she's getting into something.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

Ella did that sort of thing too, where she got really aggressive over things she wanted (food in particular).

My trainer recommended that when she gets aggressive like that, lift her up in your arms, and and hold her like you're holding a baby, with her back down and her belly facing up exposed. It's kind of a timing thing, so it's important to do it right away when she exhibits the behavior. You don't even have to say anything to the puppy...it's just sort of breaking the pattern in her brain.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

thecains2012 said:


> We will definitely try the treat idea! She never growls or snarls when I take her food while she's eating and she growls when she's playing with her toys but it's not a serious growl. I can open up her mouth when she's locked on to a toy and she just let's it happen.
> 
> The only time this ever happens is when we pick her up while she's getting into something.


This is something to be slightly concerned about especially if it's towards her toys and other things IMO.. Sounds like a beginning of guarding aggression towards you which would not be a good thing when she gets older. I've never experienced having to address that issue in such a small puppy. *I'm hope someone will be able to chime in here and explain what is the best way to handle this issue*. I pretty sure that it needs to be addressed to where she doesn't ever act that way towards you because it's a bad habit you don't want in your dog. Luckily she's only a puppy and with good redirection and positive reinforcement - I'm sure she'll develop good manners in no time!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your puppy is not being aggressive. She is just responding the way she would to a littermate taking a high value item from her. It is normal you just need positive redirection.

Try trading her for a treat or redirecting her to a fun toy instead of picking her up. It's a good way to start teaching to come when called too, make coming to you very, very fun and rewarding.


----------



## LeilaM (Sep 14, 2012)

You have gotten some great advice. 

Do you pick up the puppy and hold her any other time other than when you are removing her from fun outside?
She should be used to you picking her up and holding her.

Also, you could contact her breeder for advice on training. He/she should be a great resource for you with any questions you should have about your puppy.

Good Luck with your new baby


----------



## thecains2012 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you all very much for your suggestions! We will definitely be trying these tips!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

LeilaM said:


> You have gotten some great advice.
> 
> Do you pick up the puppy and hold her any other time other than when you are removing her from fun outside?
> She should be used to you picking her up and holding her.
> ...


I have serious doubts that a breeder who let a puppy go at 6 weeks is going to be very much good as a resource once the puppy is out of his or her hands.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

thecains2012 said:


> We will definitely try the treat idea! She never growls or snarls when I take her food while she's eating and she growls when she's playing with her toys but it's not a serious growl. I can open up her mouth when she's locked on to a toy and she just let's it happen.
> 
> *The only time this ever happens is when we pick her up while she's getting into something.*





The growl and snarl is a fear response, a lot of puppies are not used to being picked up, so it is startles them to be suddenly 'grabbed' and lifted up. Picking her up, especially, when she has her nose and brain focused on 'treasure' and not expecting it, is bound to surprise and frighten her - hence the defensive response- to her it could be another dog or even a predator that 'grabbed' her. If you must pick her up, get her to look at you (make a noise, clap your hands) - so that she sees it is you.
You can help her accept being picked up and gently restrained (good training for later in life if she were to get injured or just need help into the car) by teaching her it is a good thing. Sit on the floor, place your hand under her chest and under her rear, (you want to support as much of her body as you can so that she feels safe), calmly pick her up and hold her to your chest, have someone feed her a few treats while you hold her breifly and set her down. If she struggles in your arms, wait until she is calm, feed her a few treats and then set her down. Gradually increase the time you hold her securely, (start with only a 10 -15 seconds of calm), and remember to feed the treats while you are holding her and she is calm, stop the treats when you put her down. Once she is comfortable being picked up and held while you are sitting on the floor, gradually work towards standing up and holding her (kneel and then stand).


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

thecains2012 said:


> ..... She never growls or snarls when I take her food while she's eating.....
> 
> The only time this ever happens is when we pick her up while she's getting into something.



Please do not take her food away from her while she's eating. Walk by her bowl, throw in a tiny bit of something yummy and keep moving. If you mess with her food while she's eating you run the risk that she will start having issues with her food.

Try to make sure that you keep a baggie of seriously yummy treats handy and use those to trade her for anything she has that is a problem. The trading advice you've received here is terrific.


----------



## thecains2012 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the wonderful advice! We will definitely try some of these tips!

She went to the vet today to get her 9 weeks shot and our vet told us that she is probably just testing us to see who is in charge. She suggested that when she growls at us, to just hold her like a baby on her back with her stomach up (which I think someone on here told me, so thank you).


----------

